# Potty problem after spay surgery



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't remember the meds they give after spay as it's been years since Samantha was fixed, but are you giving a steroid??? If so that will make her drink and thus pee more.


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

Vet prescribed rimadyl for pain relief. She's also taking Cefpo b/c of allergies they found on her belly yesterday. Could the meds be the reason for the excessive pee?


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh btw, she is not drinking water like crazy. She drinks it like before when she was able to hold it for more than 30 mins... Just seems odd to me that she can't hold the pee..


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm not sure. I don't think the pain meds would do. My only experience with steroids has been for allergies. Maybe it is the Cefpo?


----------



## SWGoldenmom (Oct 25, 2011)

Sierra was spayed a week ago, and when she was released, the vet tech said she had IV fluids during surgery, so would probably be urinating more than usual until that had left her system. That may be your problem, as well.....


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

IV fluids given yesterday will be working there way out of her body for the next few days. 

She may also be feeding pelvic pressure due to the nature of surgery which will make her feel like she needs to be frequently.

So vets due catheterize while they are doing the surgery to prevent the surgical site from being contaminated during the surgery which can cause irritation afterwards.


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

I guess it was the IV! She is back to normal... Thank u guys For the help


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Glad she's doing well!


----------



## Aspen's Mom (May 15, 2012)

Glad to hear she's back to normal! It's so great to be able to read about other's experiences. Aspen is getting spayed next month, so now I'll be prepared for the extra urinating! So good to know these things in advance.


----------

